# Camping at Hurricane Lake



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about going camping at Hurricane lake this week. I willl be staying in a tent and was wondering if any of you guys would know the cost of camping there? Thanks.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Under $10 a day think its more around $6. *


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Scott.


----------

